# back seat removal?



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

as the title states, im looking to remove the rear seats to hide the wires when i install my sub and amp (jl 12w3 and jl 360.2). in my previous cars there was either a tab to pull or they simply pop out, not with the cruze is there something im missing?

and as a side note, im probably not going to be upgrading/ amping the door speakers soon. and correct me if im wrong but isnt factory speakers 2-ohm? would it benefit sound quality to buy factory bose speakers off gmpartsdirect for 25 bucks each and use those in my doors till i can upgrade?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Pull up on the front of the seat cushion to disengage the two retainers,and lift out of the vehicle.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

Pull up Very Hard on the front to unlatch the plastic tabs. Then push down on the back edge while pulling forward Very Hard on the end to get that unclipped.
I removed the back seat to put seat covers on and no tools were required, just muscle.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

now that I see this thread i am thinking about removing the back seats to get more mpg...


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

lol good idea


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

:question:


Kruise said:


> now that I see this thread i am thinking about removing the back seats to get more mpg...


:question:


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The rear seat cushions are easy to remove, as is the 40% fold-down seat. I can't seem to remove the 60% fold-down seat because the middle seat-belt is connected to it...

Tried to do this because of autocross, to reduce weight on the track.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

phantom said:


> Pull up on the front of the seat cushion to disengage the two retainers,and lift out of the vehicle.



Where did you find that?


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

perlionex I haven't actually touched the rear seats yet but this is an instruction for removing belt buckles... perhaps this might be the key? The instructions assume that you have already removed the seat cushion.









well got_boost, i commute 70 miles each weekday and usually I'm the only person in the car... why not  reduces weight, right?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

queencitypr0 said:


> Where did you find that?



I Googled it and the image was posted on another chevy cruze forum. the sketch may not look like its a cruze but technically, removal of the rear seats on our cruze is the same, I know, coz I removed my rear seats a couple of times. 


cheers!


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

phantom said:


> I Googled it and the image was posted on another chevy cruze forum. the sketch may not look like its a cruze but technically, removal of the rear seats on our cruze is the same, I know, coz I removed my rear seats a couple of times.
> 
> 
> cheers!



Thanks


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Kruise said:


> perlionex I haven't actually touched the rear seats yet but this is an instruction for removing belt buckles... perhaps this might be the key? The instructions assume that you have already removed the seat cushion.


One of these days I will actually try removing the whole set of rear seats when I'm not rushing for time getting ready for autocrossing at the track, then I can figure this out properly!


----------



## Scott205 (Aug 11, 2016)

jrrsmith18 said:


> as the title states, im looking to remove the rear seats to hide the wires when i install my sub and amp (jl 12w3 and jl 360.2). in my previous cars there was either a tab to pull or they simply pop out, not with the cruze is there something im missing?
> 
> and as a side note, im probably not going to be upgrading/ amping the door speakers soon. and correct me if im wrong but isnt factory speakers 2-ohm? would it benefit sound quality to buy factory bose speakers off gmpartsdirect for 25 bucks each and use those in my doors till i can upgrade?


The factory speakers are 2-ohm. That being said, I wouldn't consider Bose and upgrade. As the old saying goes: No Highs, No Lows, must be Bose. You would be better off getting some nice Polk, Kicker, Infinity, or if you are willing to spend more $ some Focal or JLs. 

You have amazing subs and an inexpensive amp? What is up with that? If you have the subs up loud I wouldn't think they others would make a difference.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scott205 said:


> The factory speakers are 2-ohm. That being said, I wouldn't consider Bose and upgrade. As the old saying goes: No Highs, No Lows, must be Bose. You would be better off getting some nice Polk, Kicker, Infinity, or if you are willing to spend more $ some Focal or JLs.
> 
> You have amazing subs and an inexpensive amp? What is up with that? If you have the subs up loud I wouldn't think they others would make a difference.


This guy has not been on since 2016 and these posts are from 2011. Probably won't get an answer IMHO.


----------

